# صور رائعه لمشاريع مختلفة (interior+exterior)



## msobhy98 (8 مايو 2008)

*صور رائعه لمشاريع مختلفة (interior+exterior)*

*لدي الكثير من الصور المعمارية لمشاريع مختلفة (INTERIOR+EXTERIOR) قمت بتجميعها من الإنترنت والكتب المعمارية طيلة سنوات عديدة ساضعها بين أيديكم ليعم خيرها رواد المنتدى كلهم ولتكون بمثابة مرجع شامل للجميع:
*​*
*

*http://www.almohandesen.net/vb/showthread-t_3799.html*​*
*


----------



## agms909 (8 مايو 2008)

*شكر كبير لك*


----------



## Adel Saadani (8 مايو 2008)

لك كل الشكر على الإسهام


----------



## Adel Saadani (8 مايو 2008)

وبالمناسبة وللأمانة، الكثير من الصور المعروضة سبق وأن عرضت على منتدانا ولك أن تطلع على مشاركة الأخ عاشق الجنة المعنونة "كنز الملتقى" جزاه الله عن جهده كل خير.


----------



## freeribo (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## Arch_M (9 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## first-arch (9 مايو 2008)

شكر كبير لك


----------



## رزكار احمد محمود (9 مايو 2008)

مشكوورررر على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 مايو 2008)

thanks gedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## mounir (10 مايو 2008)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المنسق (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا اخ مصبحي ها المشاريع غاية في الجمال و انا شخصيا استفدة منها كثير من ناحية المعاجة المعمارية و الافكار التصميمية الله يخليك لها المنتدى


----------



## ffares213 (13 مايو 2008)

*شكر لك جزيلا*

:63:شكر لك جزيلا ومن المفروض أن نشجع أي شخص حتي و إن الصور قد عرضت من قبل ولا يحق لأحد أن يأنب شخص أخر شكرا علي المجهود القيم و الصور الرئعة


----------



## msobhy98 (6 يونيو 2008)

ffares213 قال:


> :63:شكر لك جزيلا ومن المفروض أن نشجع أي شخص حتي و إن الصور قد عرضت من قبل ولا يحق لأحد أن يأنب شخص أخر شكرا علي المجهود القيم و الصور الرئعة


اشكرك اخى العزيز على كلماتك الطيبه


----------



## hlhkd (6 يونيو 2008)

*شكر خاااااص*

الف شكر ليك و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك:77:


----------



## عاشقة العيون (8 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على هيك شغلات


----------



## msobhy98 (9 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## الاحبابية (10 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذه المشاريع الجملية 
تقبل مروري


----------



## حوده النمر (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وحش العمارة (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على الصور


----------



## وحش العمارة (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حوده النمر (23 يونيو 2008)

اشكرك مرتين مرة على اللموضوع الجميل والمفيد ومرة اخرى على تعريفنا بمنتدى المهندسين


----------



## EN_SA_AL (24 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## raghad (15 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك هذا
وبالتوفيق


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (16 يوليو 2008)

شكرا كتير ...........المشاريع روعة.......


----------



## جابر المهندس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا...........


----------



## أبونديار (22 يوليو 2008)

الف شكر لك


----------



## حوده النمر (13 أغسطس 2008)

اه فعلا عندك حق
المنتدى الان شغال تمام


----------



## hocem2222 (13 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااا جزيلا


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## archocine (15 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا جدااااااااااااا ليك وصور جميله بجد


----------



## مريم محمد علي (18 أغسطس 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا وبارك لك في عملك و عمرك


----------



## فراغ (19 أغسطس 2008)

تسلم خييو ويعطيك العافية


----------



## حوده النمر (27 أغسطس 2008)

مجهودك اكثر من رائع


----------



## أسد الغابة (27 أغسطس 2008)

سلمت الايادي وجزيت خير الجزاء


----------



## حوده النمر (29 أغسطس 2008)

منتدى المهندسين
www.almohandesen.net​


----------



## حوده النمر (3 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهودك اكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (4 سبتمبر 2008)

لم يعمل الرابط معي .........وشكرا لك


----------



## الطير الحزين وبس (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ياهندسه


----------



## م تهاني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الموقع


----------



## الطير الحزين وبس (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
شكرا اخى العزيز على موضوعاتك القيمه


----------



## الطير الحزين وبس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا للجميع على جهودهم بالمنتدى


----------



## meedo10 (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكر وتقدير على كل ما تقومون بتقديمة


----------

